# Grace's belly is getting BIG!



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_And some photos from me

That's some belly on this girl!

_ _
_


_

Poor girl looks so tired....
_
_
_
_
_
_And she is still 'up' to jumping for a ball!
_ 
 _

Walking like she has a basketball between her legs...LOL










_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_And some of the rest of the gang....

Billy, can you believe they did this to our hair then took us out in public. We look like idiots!





At least I match....




Bill claiming territory. He's really serious about this.




THIS IS MINE!




DON'T EVEN THINK OF COMING HERE!




OR YOU'LL HAVE TO DEAL WITH ME!



_


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh my goodness... she has a belly and a half! Can't wait to see the pups... I bet she'll be a good momma


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_ YAY! A chance to run again! It's been such a long winter.


_  _
__
I see the ball! I see the ball!

_ _
_
_
_
_
Things are always greener on the other side of the fence. Well.....

_ _
_
_Flat top!










Everyone learning to hold the ball and give on command._ _



















It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood...










I'll get it! I'll get it!




















_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Chantel practicing a sit/stay. We will start TDI classes next weekend.










Taffy wishing she could go exploring further than mom will let her.










Just so happy to be outside again.










Time to call it a day.











_


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

As always, love your pics and comments!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Your poodles are absolutely stunning as always! Chantel always manages to look like a little angel <3 
Look at Grace grow... wow! I can't wait until the big day.  I can't even imagine how excited you all must be!


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

great pics. I feel for poor tired Grace with a belly. I can't believe how quickly she got big! banding looks good too. A la Phoenix style with some personal flair thrown in.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Very cute pics and comments. When is Grace due?


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Trillium said:


> Very cute pics and comments. When is Grace due?


Thanks all! Grace is due the 19th - 27th, but I do not expect anything on the first few days, those are the soonest days from the first day of breeding and although possible, I doubt it. I am anticipating the birthing to be between the 21st - 25th. LOL... well, it won't be long before I see if I am correct. Wouldn't that be a hoot if she had them on Easter day.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Love, love, love seeing all the photos. Keep them coming! Whatever the birth date is, I'm betting that it comes during the late night or wee hours of the morning. Just to make it even more exciting. Wonder how many pups are in that big belly? So thrilled for you. Praying for a safe and joyous birth! With lots of photos and a detailed recount of the birth and events leading up to it. And then, lots and lots of puppy pics and videos. Can't wait!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

amerique2 said:


> Love, love, love seeing all the photos. Keep them coming! Whatever the birth date is, I'm betting that it comes during the late night or wee hours of the morning. Just to make it even more exciting. Wonder how many pups are in that big belly? So thrilled for you. Praying for a safe and joyous birth! With lots of photos and a detailed recount of the birth and events leading up to it. And then, lots and lots of puppy pics and videos. Can't wait!



_Awww...you know us! There will be plenty of pics when we aren't busy (cough, cough!) with Grace and the little ones. I expect there will even be some video as well. 

We are really hoping for 8 to 10, but she is making us nervous that we might see 12! :scared: OH, BOY!! That sure is one big belly she is sporting for a mommy with about two weeks to go.

Thank you for all the good wishes and the prayers for all to go well._


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Grace is such a beautiful girl! I can't wait to see the puppies, you must be beside yourselves with anticipation!

It is so nice to see the Wispynook posse out and about and doing what they do best - be active, playful spoos!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

It must be so exciting for you! Grace is a real beauty and I'm sure her pups are going to be the same!


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Loved all the pictures!!


----------

